# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_2_08SD released.LG E410i added.

## mohamed73

*LGQ_2_08SD released.LG E410i added.* 
 New version - LGQ_2_08SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E410i
 - improved KDZ files converting.

----------

